# New car next year



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

been thinking about getting another car enxt year when i turn 21! lol 

but, theres a fair few cars which i want to own all around the same price budget which i cant decide which i want most...... anybody whos got any of these cars or has driven any of them, can you give me your opinion and good points and bad points about the car.....

cars im looking at are:
E46 M3
Evo 6,7 or 8
Impreza P1
Clio V6
Or an
Escort Cosworth

Im being pulled towards the Evo 8..... but am still fairly open minded...... running costs and that arent that important as it will be a 3rd car haha so will only get used for high days and holidays! 

also, if anyone has an Impreza RB320 or MK2 FRS opinions on them also as if they're good enough i may even trade in the MK1 FRS for one of them..... but its unlikley lol

cheers guys, lookin foward to your thoughts. opionions.....:driver:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

i'm too much of a ford fan to suggest anything other than a blue oval.....

that being said you have a formidable list there, i dare say you'd be happy with any of them.... (Except the Clio - because its just too small, too dangerous)


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

dixon75 said:


> i'm too much of a ford fan to suggest anything other than a blue oval.....
> 
> that being said you have a formidable list there, i dare say you'd be happy with any of them.... (Except the Clio - because its just too small, too dangerous)


yeah, im also a ford fan, but failry open minded lol

yeah id be quite happy with any of them but jus trying to find what would be most enjoyable to own and drive......


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

M3 or Evo 6 for me!!

Im also a fan of the MK2 FRS


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

The BMW is probably the one you'll be most happy with in a few years time, as its in a slightly higher league than the rest on your list.... (imo a clio and a BMW arent comparable cars.)
Having said that the FRS will be a legend in years to come, and will still look a bit special


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

stick with RS ya goon. Just make it faster!


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

& there was me thinking I was great driving about in a SR Nova when I was 21.... Ah..... Young ones now adays lol

Id pick e46 M3 or E36 if you got a good 'un. Or the evo 8.


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

dixon75 said:


> The BMW is probably the one you'll be most happy with in a few years time, as its in a slightly higher league than the rest on your list.... (*imo a clio and a BMW arent comparable cars*.)
> Having said that the FRS will be a legend in years to come, and will still look a bit special


lol there both RWD lol i see what ya sayin, but i quite like the looks of the clio V6, also 3l v6 and RWD does sound like a bit of fun lol



minimadgriff said:


> stick with RS ya goon. Just make it faster!


lol the Rs will be stayin, unless i go for the Rb320 or mk2 FRS but there highly unlikley...... but if i mod the RS insurance companies wanna bum rape me lol where as if i keep it standard it goes down to 3 figures!!!!!
4k for a modded frs or just under 700 for standard lol



weemax said:


> & there was me thinking I was great driving about in a SR Nova when I was 21.... Ah..... Young ones now adays lol
> 
> Id pick e46 M3 or E36 if you got a good 'un. Or the evo 8.


personally not a fan of the E36 BMW's.... id quite like a M3 CSL, but then id be in the same boat as the MK2 FRS or Rb320 and would mean selling the Focus.... which i dont wanna do lol


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Too many different cars there to pick from... What sort of budget are you thinking?

E46 M3, Evo8, P1 can be had for 10k now, yet a Mk2 FRS is what, £22k minimum??

What would you use the car for? 

M3 would be nice as a daily driver as you can really be comfortable pootling along or up and down the motorway yet still enjoy it at weekends too...

Evo is a bit more extreme, still comfy but i got sick and tired of the AYC needing servicing every 3k miles and the Fuel costs as a daily driver were a tad harsh.....

If you are getting a 3rd car that will only get dry summer use, why not go for an older 911, a Lotus Exige/Elise, or something like a Caterham??


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

I personally would not buy a mk2 frs,evo 6 & 8 are epic cars! Also the p1


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

P1 would be an awesome car purely from a drivers perspective but I'd only have one with a fully re-built engine, far too many of them went bang and if they haven't yet it's fairly likely they might let go. I looked at them for a while but decided to go for the WR1 in the end.

If it's an E46 M3 it has to be a CSL :thumb:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

RSAsh said:


> lol there both RWD lol i see what ya sayin, but i quite like the looks of the clio V6, also 3l v6 and RWD does sound like a bit of fun lol
> 
> *lol the Rs will be stayin*, unless i go for the Rb320 or mk2 FRS but there highly unlikley...... but if i mod the RS insurance companies wanna bum rape me lol where as if i keep it standard it goes down to 3 figures!!!!!
> 4k for a modded frs or just under 700 for standard lol
> ...


was just about to say il be in the market for a mk1 focus rs early next year. on that list id go for the evo 8, not entirely sure why tho because i dont know how they compare! i just love evos!!


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

nickg123 said:


> Too many different cars there to pick from... What sort of budget are you thinking?
> 
> E46 M3, Evo8, P1 can be had for 10k now, yet a Mk2 FRS is what, £22k minimum??
> 
> ...


Around £8-£10k buddy

Mk2 FRS would mean selling my current MK1 FRS which is the same as the RB320 which is why they're unlikley lol

It would purley be for high days and holidays, just a quick blast here and there, ive got a works car for daily use, the mk1 focus rs for fun and well basically i can get half decent quotes on other cars when i turn 21 haha so i want another just for the fun of it! before i have all the expenses of running a house get the cars out of my system! lol (yeah like thats gunna happen!)

Too be honest, i havent even looked at these sorts of cars really, dont know what there like price wise or insurance wise, although im still thinking reasonable, as i did look at a noble m400.... £800 to insure isnt too bad for a 21 year old lol shame i cant afford the £40k car lol



aba said:


> I personally would not buy a mk2 frs,evo 6 & 8 are epic cars! Also the p1


Yeah sort of put of by the mk2 frs just purley cause of how much money people have lost on them in 1 year, maybe in a few years time when theyve stopped loosing such great amounts of money in short periods......



Clark @ PB said:


> P1 would be an awesome car purely from a drivers perspective but I'd only have one with a fully re-built engine, far too many of them went bang and if they haven't yet it's fairly likely they might let go. I looked at them for a while but decided to go for the WR1 in the end.
> 
> If it's an E46 M3 it has to be a CSL :thumb:


hmmm didnt know about the P1 engine too be honest.... may stay clear of them then, may look at other scoobies, but i dont think thers one out there which stands out like the P1.......

Yea CSL's are awesome, but again to afford one id have to sell the foci, and i dont think im ready yet haha



st170 dan said:


> was just about to say il be in the market for a mk1 focus rs early next year. on that list id go for the evo 8, not entirely sure why tho because i dont know how they compare! i just love evos!!


lol sorry mate, theres plenty of RS's for sale at the mo tho so im sure you wont struggle to find a minter :thumb: yeah im not sure what it is about the evo 8, but it does stand out for some reason.....


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

RSAsh said:


> Around £8-£10k buddy


You will not get a M3 in decent condition for that :thumb:

Not to mention, have you thought about running costs? I'm not talking tyres/petrol/usual stuff.

I think all of those will be very high in running costs, maybe aside from the impreza but I wouldn't be sure on that either.

If running costs aren't an issue (for an m3, running costs in terms of parts/warranty a year you'd figure around 1/4-1/3 of your budget, providing something nasty doesn't go wrong), having had the M3, I'd have the clio v6. It's more unusual, more fun and it would no doubt provide me with more driver enjoyment :thumb:

CSL is an entirely different game, with prices to match :thumb:

TBH for a 3rd car there are so many more fun options than the M3. It is a big heavy, practical saloon at the end of the day, my money would be on something like a lotus :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Wish i could get insurance for £700 on a RS


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

E46 for me
Clio is not revvy enough and is snappy on the limit
Evo feels to safe/secure to be entertaining and you end up going twice as fast to get any excitement.

Vauxhall Monaro's always look good value for money if you are loking for a "Treat" car:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Let's face it, all the cars listed are awesome car. For me though I'd be considering either the Clio V6 or the Escort Cosworth as to me they are a bit more special. 

I'm a Renault nut so the V6 would be the top choice, it's not the fastest or the best handling but it's a mini exotic and just turns heads. I will add one to my collection one day! haha

The Cosworth again just seems a bit more special, rare, fast and a classic!!! Simple! 

Having got friends with M3s, Evos and Imprezas as quick as they are they don't do much for me personally.


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> You will not get a M3 in decent condition for that :thumb:
> 
> Not to mention, have you thought about running costs? I'm not talking tyres/petrol/usual stuff.
> 
> ...


Yeah was a little worried about M3 for this price as they do seem to be the higher milalge ones, or crash damaged etc.

As said running costs are really a factor in it to be honest, as i will have 2 other cars, so if something did go bang on it, it would just sit in the garage untill i could afford to replace it... so again not majorly important tbh.....

Would quite like a CSL, but at the mo dont have £20k to spend on a car unless selling the focus with as said dont really wanna do lol

and again, ive not really looked at a lotus or anything like that, ive just gone for cars with i like the look of and knew they would be in the sort of budget i was looking at.



mattastra said:


> Wish i could get insurance for £700 on a RS


lol was well surprised when i see it at that, tbh i was surprised when i was 18 and they insured me for £1500!!!! i paid that on a 1l corsa the year before haha



dr-x said:


> E46 for me
> Clio is not revvy enough and is snappy on the limit
> Evo feels to safe/secure to be entertaining and you end up going twice as fast to get any excitement.
> 
> Vauxhall Monaro's always look good value for money if you are loking for a "Treat" car:thumb:


thnaks for the input mate :thumb: not driven any of them yet so things like this are pritty helpful when trying to narrow it down a bit, think the clio might be out of it now, as i know they look awesome and are extreamly rare but i dont thinkg itll be what im looking for......

again, havnt even considered a monaro, not a clue on what there worth 2nd hand or what insurance will be like......



Alex_225 said:


> Let's face it, all the cars listed are awesome car. For me though I'd be considering either the Clio V6 or the Escort Cosworth as to me they are a bit more special.
> 
> I'm a Renault nut so the V6 would be the top choice, it's not the fastest or the best handling but it's a mini exotic and just turns heads. I will add one to my collection one day! haha
> 
> ...


i see what your saying about the clio and escort, but i think ive kind of put myself off the escort, as awesome as it looks and goes, i dont think id be able to have one just knowing its nearly the same age as me! haha no but seriously i think the interiour really looks out dated (i know it is) but i think thats the main thing that puts me of the escort, and i know cossies arent the most reliable of cars either lol would be nice to have one, but again dont think its for me.....

Clio, i think its just a bit small, i do love the idea of a 3l V6 and rwd, and i love the look of the V6, but again i dont think it will be for me, if i did have one, i think the first thing to do would be de-bade it, sorry not really a fan or renaults or clios at all, but i dont think you can call the V6 a clio lol just cause it looks similar lol :devil:but yeah those 2 seem more special than the others.....

as many as there are on the road ive not even been out in an M3 or P1, so may have to try and arrange this lol my uncle used to have an Evo8 FQ400 which was simply awesome, but didnt get to drive it as i was about 13 at the time lol but something is just edging me towards the Evo, not sure what it is, but im thinking Evo 8 FQ300.......

Still fairly open minded so any mroe thoughts/ opionions / other food for thought will be appreciated.

cheers,
Ash:driver:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

V6 Clio, of course


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

youre 21 and have that sort of money?
Send me some.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

And I thought my Focus TDCi was good going at 21...


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

dew1911 said:


> And I thought my Focus TDCi was good going at 21...


I had a rusty mk2 fiesta that cost £80 at 21.And I wouldnt have had it any other way,**** cars are a learning curve lol.


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

magpieV6 said:


> V6 Clio, of course


you got any picies of yours????



RoverIain said:


> youre 21 and have that sort of money?
> Send me some.


not yet, but spend quite a bit on drink each weekend, so decided to give it up and save for a car instead, at least that way ill have something to show for my money........ worked it out what i can save i should have around 8-10k in 12-15 months........ so its a failry long time of playin PS3, but im sure itll be worht it lol:car:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

On that list I'd be looking at the Clio but could be tempted by a Scooby for the noise alone.

However, if I had a company car and a Focus RS for fun then I'd be looking for something a bit different for a 3rd car, as you've said if it breaks then it's no hardship as it's not like you're going to be stranded without a car. I know a lad with a mini (I'm biased being a mini fan) that has a Honda V-tec engine in it, so could be tempted by something like that or as has been suggested something like a Lotus or Caterham. But if you don't want anything that uncomfortable then the Monaro is a good call.


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

If you want something a bit special, i'd look at a Skyline GTR. Dependant on how much you wanna spend of course but 34's can be had for the 20k mark and in my eyes theres only a few cars that can make you feel as special as one of these

Or maybe one of the Evos, even though they're so short bloody geared!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

As requested :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

RSAsh said:


> Yeah was a little worried about M3 for this price as they do seem to be the higher milalge ones, or crash damaged etc.
> 
> As said running costs are really a factor in it to be honest, as i will have 2 other cars, so if something did go bang on it, it would just sit in the garage untill i could afford to replace it... so again not majorly important tbh.....
> 
> ...


The thing is, the standard M3, isn't a *fun* car in my opinion, it's an all rounder and considering you're younger than me, I don't see the draw to it 

Come to think of it, when I had the M3, i'm not sure why I was drawn to it :lol:

If you want something fun, surely it's gonna be something like a track car?

Perhaps a vx220 http://www.pistonheads.com/SALES/2249936.htm

Elise? http://www.pistonheads.com/SALES/2330196.htm

R33 skyline? http://www.pistonheads.com/SALES/2175589.htm Steering wheel is a bit... bright though, as are the floor mats :lol:

Cerbera? http://www.pistonheads.com/SALES/2284145.htm


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Cerebera, thinking along the same lines as me there Risingpower as I've just been looking at one of those on autotrader while looking around at what I'd buy with around 10k if it was just a toy.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Hmm, maybe it was the chimaera I was thinking of though:


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

pooma said:


> On that list I'd be looking at the Clio but could be tempted by a Scooby for the noise alone.
> 
> However, if I had a company car and a Focus RS for fun then I'd be looking for something a bit different for a 3rd car, as you've said if it breaks then it's no hardship as it's not like you're going to be stranded without a car. I know a lad with a mini (I'm biased being a mini fan) that has a Honda V-tec engine in it, so could be tempted by something like that or as has been suggested something like a Lotus or Caterham. But if you don't want anything that uncomfortable then the Monaro is a good call.


yeah theres a guy about 30 mins up the road from me who has a 1l turbo'd hyabusa engine in a mini lol flys roudn the track, rwd will embarres ya ferraris and lambos lol but tbh cant be assed with the hasstle of building a car like that, otherwise id do a 4wd YB'd Focus Rs lol in frozen white lol



dean j said:


> If you want something a bit special, i'd look at a Skyline GTR. Dependant on how much you wanna spend of course but 34's can be had for the 20k mark and in my eyes theres only a few cars that can make you feel as special as one of these
> 
> Or maybe one of the Evos, even though they're so short bloody geared!


would love an R34 GTR, but again would mean parting with the focus



magpieV6 said:


> As requested :thumb:


very nice mate, i personally liked the blue, but now im swinging towards black lol looks lush and got a lovely shine to it!



RisingPower said:


> The thing is, the standard M3, isn't a *fun* car in my opinion, it's an all rounder and considering you're younger than me, I don't see the draw to it
> 
> Come to think of it, when I had the M3, i'm not sure why I was drawn to it :lol:
> 
> ...


just the looks of the M3 that pulls me towards then lol and the build quality lol

i really had no idea you could get an elise for that money, that may be an option......

would love a skyline, but i dont think id be happy with it unless it was an R34 lol

and not really a fan of the looks of the TVR or VX220

cheers for your input though guys :thumb:


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

FAO Magpie

just out of interest how loud is it inside the clio having the engine in the boot? lol i take it theres plenty of sound protection but is it much louder than a normal car for instance?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

RSAsh said:


> just the looks of the M3 that pulls me towards then lol and the build quality lol
> 
> i really had no idea you could get an elise for that money, that may be an option......
> 
> ...


Urr. Build quality. Yes... If you get one like mine was, but imo you won't for that, you'll get an even worse example, you can forget build quality :thumb:

Honestly, it is not, a third car. A CSL is :thumb:

Looks only make part of the car, but if it's not for you, fair enough :thumb: I'd have the vx220 turbo, just because it would be quicker than the elise shown :thumb:

Why would you care about build quality in a 3rd car?


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Urr. Build quality. Yes... If you get one like mine was, but imo you won't for that, you'll get an even worse example, you can forget build quality :thumb:
> 
> Honestly, it is not, a third car. A CSL is :thumb:
> 
> ...


im not too fussed about build quality, but obviously i dont want it fallin apart evey time i take it out for a quick blast lol


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

RSAsh said:


> im not too fussed about build quality, but obviously i dont want it fallin apart evey time i take it out for a quick blast lol


My M3.... Was nearly like that :lol:

Coil springs, RTABS, coil packs, window trim peeling off, iirc stoopid door locks, brakes are shoddy imo, I stopped caring after a while :lol:

I think it could work, if you had a heck of a lot of performance mods, but the price of them just doesn't warrant it for me. I'd just get a csl in the first place if you wanted fun.


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

lol are they quite shoddy then compared to the noarmal BMW build quality or did you just do the same as i was planning and buy a cheap one? lol


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

RSAsh said:


> lol are they quite shoddy then compared to the noarmal BMW build quality or did you just do the same as i was planning and buy a cheap one? lol


Well, mine was £12990 when I bought it. I reckon, £15k would get you a sorted one :thumb:

But also the list of things that can go wrong on them, you do wonder. Look at the TSB's.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

RSAsh said:


> FAO Magpie
> 
> just out of interest how loud is it inside the clio having the engine in the boot? lol i take it theres plenty of sound protection but is it much louder than a normal car for instance?


You will only notice the noise on the motorway doing 60+, it can be quite noisy so don't even think about putting the stereo on! A few guys with them have had a perspex scrren put in which takes most of the noise away, but that then defeats the object of having an engine in the ****pit 

She sounds immense with both covers off the engine! Try this site for all you need to know, they are great guys on there too :thumb:

v6clio.net :thumb:

You can pick up a pretty decent mk2 for less than 13k, if they aen't for you then you can pretty much sell on for what you got her for. I payed 17k for mine & they now recon she's gone up in value :thumb:

HTH


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

magpieV6 said:


> You will only notice the noise on the motorway doing 60+, it can be quite noisy so don't even think about putting the stereo on! A few guys with them have had a perspex scrren put in which takes most of the noise away, but that then defeats the object of having an engine in the ****pit
> 
> She sounds immense with both covers off the engine! Try this site for all you need to know, they are great guys on there too :thumb:
> 
> ...


cool stuff, tbh i dont know why i even asked about the noise lol the guy before me put a massive zaust on the focus, and you cannot hear the passenegers talk unless they all shout lol its sooooooo loud!

Stupid question again, but do you get all the heat from the engine warm up the inside of the car or is it all heat wrapped and you dont notice it? lol

will take a look on the clio forum, cheers mate:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, the engine can produce some heat! Its not a massive issue, but thats why they come with air con!


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

turns out, instead of getting another car, i traded in the mk1 FRS and got a mk2 FRS


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

Another update lol Havnt been on for ages so thought id let ys know, the RS has gone, i ended up with an impreza Type R, currently undergoing a bit of work to turn it into a track car, and also have an Evo8 as a road car


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Get some shots up of the new cars.


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

If you insist lol havnt really got any of the scooby lol but theres a couple


----------

